# Swords turning red?



## mike61701 (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is a normal? They are growing like weeds in my tank! lighting is 4-54w T5s 1-4100k 2-6700k 1-10000k. water params are great. light on regular 12 hour cycles. 5 RBP, 90 gallons.

Mike


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Its the type of sword you have. Looks great!

Many plants will turn red/purple under high light, which is why a lot of people like a high light tank. The colors show better with different types of bulbs also, which the 10000K will show more reds.


----------



## mike61701 (Mar 9, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Its the type of sword you have. Looks great!
> 
> Many plants will turn red/purple under high light, which is why a lot of people like a high light tank. The colors show better with different types of bulbs also, which the 10000K will show more reds.


Thanks! i didnt know for sure, didnt know if it was a lack of something or just the nature of the plants. Its my first high light tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

First one appears to be an ocelot sword and the second a red melon sword. I have a tank full of red melons right now in my marg's tank and they are by far one of my favorite swords due to their workable size and hardiness.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Great looking tank!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea my sword turned the same as yours looks really cool though, but then after a bit it turned back to green and hasnt been red anymore, i want to get rid of my sword its HUGE and eats up all my light and my carpet plants are starved for light.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

That is completely normal. The first picture plants are Echinodorus 'Ozelot' It is a hybrid. The red-spotted leaves will turn dark with age. You should remove plantlets(when you do get them) to extend the life of the parent plant.
The second picture appears to be Echinodorus x barthii or Red Melon Swords. It is also a hybrid. The newest leves are dark red and become dark green with age.


----------

